# Sound card for 5.1 Creative speakers system



## lubo4444

Hey guys i'm getting new build and i need a good sound card for high quality sound. I have 5.1 creative speakers system. Any suggestions? Also i need it to be from www.newegg.com no other websites. Thanks.


----------



## diduknowthat

Do you have a budget? And exactly what set of speakers do you have?


----------



## lubo4444

Hey that's the set of speakers i got:

http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=25&product=10596

My budget is $50-60.  Thanks.


----------



## Kosh

here is a new x-fi for 60$ it is a usb soundcard but they sound great i have one.its cheaper than the internal x-fi cards.:good:


----------



## Shane

I have this one,Its fantastic for the price.

*Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1 Channels*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102007


----------



## lubo4444

Hey i'm not into USB cards thanks though....

About the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1 Channels is it good for games music and movies because from the Reviews i read on www.newegg.com i see some of the people said that it's not really good?


----------



## Shane

Its fantastic for games and movies,The sound is nice and clear and you can adjust the Bass settings to how you want.

.....ignore what bad reviews its got,They probably had crap speakers!

I have Logitech X-540 






Honestly for the price,I highly doubt you will get any better soundcard


----------



## lubo4444

Ok thanks.  I'll go with this one then.


----------



## Kosh

Nevakonaza said:


> I have this one,Its fantastic for the price.
> 
> *Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1 Channels*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102007




that doesnt even have a x-fi chip.that has x-fi processing via extra software.just so you know what your getting thats an older audigy thats been rebadged.


----------



## Shane

Kosh said:


> that doesnt even have a x-fi chip.that has x-fi processing via extra software.just so you know what your getting thats an older audigy thats been rebadged.



Its true.....But unless he wants to up his budget i highly doubt he will get any better brand new,Check Ebay for other used Creative cards you may get a deal off there.

It is honestly a realy good card for the price,I wouldnt recommend it otherwise.


----------



## diduknowthat

It's kind of pointless to get a really good soundcard with a set of budget speakers. The money would be much better spent on bettter speakers.


----------



## Kosh

diduknowthat said:


> It's kind of pointless to get a really good soundcard with a set of budget speakers. The money would be much better spent on bettter speakers.



i agree 100% when ya have plastic speakers no soundcard is gonna be a huge difference.


----------



## Shane

diduknowthat said:


> It's kind of pointless to get a really good soundcard with a set of budget speakers. The money would be much better spent on bettter speakers.



My speakers are considred budget....But when i went from intergrated Realtec HD  sound to that card...it was a huge diffrence.


----------



## lubo4444

Ok then i might save some more money and go up to $100 but no more than that. Any suggestions? Because i really want my new build to have a good sound too. My speakers are pretty good and my new build doesnt have a sound so basically i need a good sound card. I'll mostly do games, music and videos basically all you can think of. Thanks.


----------



## diduknowthat

Nevakonaza said:


> My speakers are considred budget....But when i went from intergrated Realtec HD  sound to that card...it was a huge diffrence.



Yeah. I've actually had that exact pair of speakers and I went from Realtek HD audio to Xtrememusic. I think they really messed up the Realtek drivers as it absolutely messes up stereo to 5.1 upmix. Heck, my old AC97 integrated sounded better than the Realtek HD.


----------



## Kosh

now look im not sayin that card he recommended is bad.im just saying know what your getting.in fact alot of folks still highly praise the audigy series of soundcards,but for just a little more you could get a real x-fi card


----------



## lubo4444

Kosh said:


> now look im not sayin that card he recommended is bad.im just saying know what your getting.in fact alot of folks still highly praise the audigy series of soundcards,but for just a little more you could get a real x-fi card



Hey like i mentioned above i can go up to $100 bucks. But that's the most i can go.


----------



## Kosh

you must have missed the link in my last post.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102006


----------



## lubo4444

Kosh said:


> you must have missed the link in my last post.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102006



Nope, i saw the link.


----------

